# more 'good' news



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lawyers working for a British pensioner who is facing execution in Egypt for smuggling three tonnes of hashish in his sailing boat say their client is the victim of an elaborate international set-up and has been left “psychologically destroyed” by his ordeal.

Charles Ferndale, 74, who has worked as a freelance journalist for The Guardian and The Times, was sentenced to death by an Egyptian court yesterday alongside four other men who prosecutors said were part of an international smuggling gang.

British pensioner facing death penalty in Egypt is 'victim of international set-up' - Africa - World - The Independent


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

easy pickings


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egypt covering itself in glory in the last few days


----------

